# Cpu Cooler for around 4k



## Mainak23 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi guys..i want to buy a new cpu cooler for my setup with a budget around 4k..

I will be using with Core i7 2600k & Gigabyte p67a ud7 motherboard...

Kindly give me some suggestions regarding the cooler..

Thanks- Mainak


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Mar 10, 2013)

increase 700 bucks get the sedion its good but if you can find go for noctua nh d14


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 10, 2013)

sedion?

D14 is well....not avaliable....best bet would be A70 or H60.


----------



## Mainak23 (Mar 10, 2013)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> increase 700 bucks get the sedion its good but if you can find go for noctua nh d14



i cant find noctua dh-d14 in kolkata...



sumonpathak said:


> sedion?
> 
> D14 is well....not avaliable....best bet would be A70 or H60.



vedant give quote of 4.5k for sedion..4k for h60 ..

how much a70 will cost?


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Mar 11, 2013)

you can have a look at the assassin its got some hefty reviews though i personally don't recommend deep cool at all just because of the noise levels....noctua works without any sound at all sometimes you check to see whether its working or not....h60 if it 4k the go for it but h60i would be i guess a little more and is better in terms of performance


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2013)

CM Seidon is a one hell of a cooler and can match up even a H100 - well, read just one review on a foreign tech mag so this info may need editing.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 11, 2013)

I am also looking for a cpu cooler within 4k
as noctua u12p ae2 is not available i was thinking of a70 or v6 gt
help me with your suggestion friends
please visit *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/171280-cpu-cooler-required.html


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Mar 11, 2013)

Noctua NH-C14 140mm x 2 SSO CPU Cooler, Compare and Buy latest Fans And Heat Sinks Online in India: bitFang.com    @mainak check the link its a noctua c14....its the direct website link although i'll advise buying it from the same seller but through junglee.com(amazon ind) for 500 more i guess .......



topgear said:


> CM Seidon is a one hell of a cooler and can match up even a H100 - well, read just one review on a foreign tech mag so this info may need editing.



seidon is good but beating h100 is surprising by the way antec kuhler are good too


----------



## Mainak23 (Mar 11, 2013)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> you can have a look at the assassin its got some hefty reviews though i personally don't recommend deep cool at all just because of the noise levels....noctua works without any sound at all sometimes you check to see whether its working or not....h60 if it 4k the go for it but h60i would be i guess a little more and is better in terms of performance



assassin which 1? that 1 which cost about 5k? 


i am getting a used silver arrow for 2.8k and a rma sealed corsair h60 for 3.3k ..seidon is above my budget..vedant quoted 4.5k for seidon


----------



## Myth (Mar 11, 2013)

Mainak23 said:


> assassin which 1? that 1 which cost about 5k?
> 
> 
> i am getting a used silver arrow for 2.8k and a rma sealed corsair h60 for 3.3k ..seidon is above my budget..vedant quoted 4.5k for seidon



I am not too sure about used coolers unless the item is in a very good condition and/or is a very good cooler.

A few options in no particular order.

Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme. Add 1-2 CM 90cfm fans.
Thermalright Venomous-X. Add 1-2 CM 90cfm fans.
Corsair A70.
CM Hyper 212 Evo. Optional: Add 1 CM 90cfm fan.


----------



## Mainak23 (Mar 11, 2013)

Myth said:


> I am not too sure about used coolers unless the item is in a very good condition and/or is a very good cooler.
> 
> A few options in no particular order.
> 
> ...



the silver arrow is a good cooler..its about 4 months old..


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2013)

go get it Asap .. the actual price is at-least 1.6-1.8k higher.


----------

